# [FreeNAS] Using mfiutil with multiple adapters



## FunkyZero (Feb 2, 2013)

Good Day,
I have a Supermicro box running FreeBSD 8.2r6 with the operating system installed on a single SSD. The machine is also populated with 3 IBM MR10i (re-branded LSI)controllers with 8 drives attached to each. 

I can manage mfiutil(8) without a lot of difficulty, but mfiutil(8) by default attaches to the first controller and I cannot for the life of me figure out how to either list all the controllers or connect to one other than the default. Because of this I can never see drive status or anything else on the 2 other controllers installed in the box.

I've been posting for help over at the FreeNAS forums, but I never get any response. Does anyone have any hints for me on commands I have not been able to locate? There is no reference to such capability in any of the documentation I have located to date.


----------



## Crest (Feb 2, 2013)

Read up on the -u parameter in the mfiutil(8) manpage.


----------

